# Howdy and Nehi embossed art-deco bottles



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 19, 2019)

Today was a bright sunny day so I went out and did some bottle hunting again. Nothing too intense except the embankment was about a 45 degree hillside. It was an area I hadn't searched before because it gets too thick with foliage later in the year. I was going for quality rather than quantity because there were a lot of common junkers. Then there was this. I literally prayed there was nothing wrong with it when I saw it laying by itself. It's one of the most flawless bottles I've found in the wild. I believe this is a Glenshaw bottle because of the coding below the lip. GC on one side and 69 on the other. But I don't think this bottle was made in 1969?! So what does the code mean? I'm leaning towards this being a 1920's or 1930's bottle. What do you think?





Then a little later I found this Nehi bottle from Uniontown, PA. A nice Owens-Illinois Duraglas dated 1960. Not quite as great condition as the other one, but can't complain.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice sodas. Congratulations on finding them. The Howdy is a good looking bottle.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 19, 2019)

shotdwn said:


> Nice sodas. Congratulations on finding them. The Howdy is a good looking bottle.


Thank you. It's the first one I found. If I didn't find one soon I was going to turn to Ebay!


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 20, 2019)

yea, that Howdy is really cool. Hard to believe it was in the woods for so many years and still looks to be in great condition.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice! I love the Howdy also!


----------

